# Which game controller

## X

I am thinking about buying a game controller, like what you would find with a console.  It will be useful for when I play roms with zsnes.

Obviously since I use Gentoo I need it to work under linux, so does anyone have any particularly pleasant experiences with controllers under gentoo/linux in general?  Gimme links and names if you've got 'em.

----------

## slik

This thing looks pretty sweet, if you ask me   :Smile:    How well it works, I don't know.

----------

## X

Very nice!  Little out of my price range however.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CasimirEffect

I have a couple of these.  I love 'em. Best non-console contollers there are.

----------

